# DRIP - DRI Protestors website



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2012)

DRI was formerly Sunterra.  Remember the old Scottish Action Group Against Sunterra with their Sunterrified.com website and their ''scambulance'' (repainted ambulance) they used to take to anti-Sunterra protests?  And before that the disgruntled Sunterra points members who ran www.sunterror.com?

Well, with DRI running the show, there is a new incarnation, this time called DRIP - DRI Protestors, and here is there website: http://drip.enjin.com/


----------

